# Soaping Competition - come and vote!



## jax1962 (Apr 24, 2013)

I hope it's ok to post this here. 

This is an international soaping competition being run by a soap mould company.  You can vote for as many soaps as you want by clicking 'like' on their individual photos. Voting ends on 26th April and results will be published on 3rd May.

***please note this is the new edited link - thanks! ***


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Saponine/258080747592022?bookmark_t=page#!/media/set/?set=a.486369278096500.1073741826.258080747592022&  type=1


----------



## Genny (Apr 24, 2013)

Hmm..it just went to facebook, not a specific page.


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 24, 2013)

Same for me


----------



## jax1962 (Apr 24, 2013)

sorry guys - how do i get it to link to here??


----------



## jax1962 (Apr 24, 2013)

see if this works:  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sapo...69278096500.1073741826.258080747592022&type=1


----------



## Genny (Apr 24, 2013)

Your 2nd link works  
Now off to looksie through some soap


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 24, 2013)

Good heavens!  Those are some gorgeous soaps!!


----------



## jax1962 (Apr 24, 2013)

oh great!! i'll edit out the link in the first one - thanks folks!


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 24, 2013)

I want to know how this one is made!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...500.1073741826.258080747592022&type=3&theater


----------



## Genny (Apr 24, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> I want to know how this one is made!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...500.1073741826.258080747592022&type=3&theater



The carved flower or the one on the glass?


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 24, 2013)

the one on the glass.  I am guessing some sort of funnel pour with a set of dividers so the areas don't spread out over the entire column, but holy moly, that looks like simplicity personified, but when I think about the technique?  Wowza.


----------



## jax1962 (Apr 24, 2013)

link to the blog of that soap houseofwool http://soapinsomniac.blogspot.fr/ it's in french but if you scroll down far enough you'll see in pictures where they did that soap you like.  this is her facebook page - some brilliant ideas!! https://www.facebook.com/jardindes.....335346323207556.75934.100001965733293&type=3


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 24, 2013)

jax1962 said:


> link to the blog of that soap houseofwool http://soapinsomniac.blogspot.fr/ it's in french but if you scroll down far enough you'll see in pictures where they did that soap you like.  this is her facebook page - some brilliant ideas!! https://www.facebook.com/jardindes.....335346323207556.75934.100001965733293&type=3



Bloody genius!


----------



## newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow. How great of the Soapinsomniac to share her techniques and what EXCELLENT use of materials!! I personally love the one of the woman's face in the wash of colors that makes it look like she's in a scarf- very clever.


----------



## jax1962 (Apr 25, 2013)

it's certainly different isn't it? i thought it was painted but after reading her blog, i realise that the face is cut from another soap and inset into the bar.  she makes gorgeous soaps and on her blog http://mijnzeep.wordpress.com/ you can see "P!NK" which uses the same technique.  sooooo much originality out there! every day i see something else i want to try!


----------

